
EU lawmakers agree on life-saving technologies for new vehicles - Gys
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/nl/press-room/20190326IPR33205/safer-roads-eu-lawmakers-agree-on-life-saving-technologies-for-new-vehicles
======
Gys
> The Intelligent Speed Assistance (ISA) system could reduce fatalities on EU
> roads by 20%

Or they could study why some EU countries have year over year significantly
more road deaths the others [0].

A quick guess indicates that a 50% reduction (!) should be possible without
changing cars, but using better road signs, separation of lanes, etc.

[0] [https://etsc.eu/euroadsafetydata/](https://etsc.eu/euroadsafetydata/)

------
ocdtrekkie
I have no issue with most of these technologies being equipped on cars. My
biggest issue is if they become impossible to disable in the future. Consider
there are emergencies where speeding may be necessary, or where even
intentionally colliding your vehicle with an object may be called for.

